# Looking for a freelance graphic artist.



## Stoogfan (Jan 11, 2016)

I am looking for a freelance graphic artist/designer for t-shirt art. I know what I am looking for and need to have an artist who can bring my ideas to life. I need a versatile artist who can create all kinds designs, sports, business, logos etc. I would prefer a per design, it is my desire to develop a more long term working relationship. 
Thanks


----------



## dvlpmntlstudios (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello

Am a graphic artist. Have launched my own designs and am also doing other design work. Am still getting everything together at the moment, but would be cool to talk things through if possible. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## CHILLAHTEEZ (May 27, 2014)

[email protected]

Email me the info


----------



## Grafikal Arts (8 mo ago)

How much $$$


----------



## Josephfenton875 (8 mo ago)

Stoogfan said:


> I am looking for a freelance graphic artist/designer for t-shirt art. I know what I am looking for and need to have an artist who can bring my ideas to life. I need a versatile artist who can create all kinds designs, sports, business, logos etc. I would prefer a per design, it is my desire to develop a more long term working relationship.
> Thanks


Hey, I hope I'm on time  I'm a graphic designer and can help with t-shirt designs and stuff. I can suggest to choose the right palette Futuristic color palette , as there is just a huge selection of different color schemes and other things, so go ahead, I'm in business


----------



## DENNYCOLT (2 mo ago)

Stoogfan said:


> I am looking for a freelance graphic artist/designer for t-shirt art. I know what I am looking for and need to have an artist who can bring my ideas to life. I need a versatile artist who can create all kinds designs, sports, business, logos etc. I would prefer a per design, it is my desire to develop a more long term working relationship.
> Thanks


I have been doing T shirt designs for over for over 20 years my website is: [email protected] give me a emsil or call you will not regret it


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

DENNYCOLT said:


> I have been doing T shirt designs for over for over 20 years my website is: [email protected] give me a emsil or call you will not regret it


frank, you are almost 7 years late
op has probably had the work done

anyhoo, welcome to the forum eh!
how are things in the center of the universe?


----------



## SWGRaphix (Mar 21, 2019)

[email protected]
Marietta, Georgia


----------

